# virtualbox problem



## phoenixson (Jul 15, 2009)

I installed virtualbox 2.25 from ports, then I setup a new virual machine which is winxp OS. then Run it, all things seems right, but when I hit rigth Ctrl or Alt key to switch mouse and key focus,the interface crashed, I don't know why ? is it a bug or the wrong configuration?


----------



## tkjacobsen (Jul 15, 2009)

Try to open it in a terminal and see if it dumps any info. It is hard to tell just from the information you provide...


----------



## phoenixson (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, I opened it in a terminal exactly, but when it exited with no information, so i feel very strang, BTW: I used the usb mouse, is it related?


----------



## tkjacobsen (Jul 17, 2009)

It can be a lot of different things, and it is really hard to tell if it does not dump and information. Try to read the emulation mailing list and see if it is a known problem.


----------

